# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Avast Pro 4.7

## Quazar

Мне недавно посоветовали Avast поставить(программер один расхваливал), но порыскав в инете, не смог найти о нем ничего положительного, кроме того, что он бесплатный, пропускает более 50 % атак(!), и что при этом на него еще никто не жаловался!. Стоял у меня до некоторых пор палёный каспер (понятно, что с ним случилось :Smiley: ) Теперь же пока Опять он, но уже с лицензией(скоро истекает) Как быть: быть Авасту или не быть? Каково мнение спецов об этой проге? И неужели с ней всё так плохо? :Huh:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Moonlight Rambl

1. Про-версия отнюдь не бесплатна  :Smiley: 
2. Это таки не фаервол, он блочит только самые простые атаки
3. Ну я использую... Битдефендер 8й находит у меня в папке с софтом штук 5 троянов, а Аваст последний только 1...
4. Тут рядом ведется сравнение антивирей, диаграма успешности прилагается. Выбирай  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

Платный :Huh:  Вот валяется тута диск :Cheesy:  Тогда Накой он вапче нужен? И в чем ж его преимущества? Другу недавно поставил - ему нравится :lol: Говорит, сразу надо было ставить, мол остальндое всё в тормозах. Короче испытал на других...

----------


## urbanangel

Я лично тестированию на virusinfo доверяю, поэтому советую ознакомиться с результатами (суммарным графиком) из раздела "Исследование антивирусов 5" и все вопросы по поводу надежности Avast!-а отпадут сами собой. Я бы защиту своего компьютера от вредоносного ПО ему не доверил.

----------


## maXmo

ну я пользую аваст, меня устраивает, по здешним тестам из бесплатных самый крутой – антивир. Правда тесты эти довольно специфические, чтобы кому-то не доверять защиту. У меня сетка на сотни компов, кишащая вирями – ни одна собака не пролезла.

----------


## Quazar

to maXmo: за всё время после инсталяции (2 недели)инсталяции Аваст  заблокировал некоторые сценарии, поймал пару червяков в почте (Win32:Sramota-C), расправился с письмом с весёлым названием "Hey, what's up!" При этом web-serfing на этом компе совершается не так ужо и часто. Обновка идёт отлично, как программ, так и iAVS. Закрыл доступ к Авасту паролем :Idea: . Закрыл также доступ к некоторым страницам через "блокирвку URL" Уровень чувствительности "высокий" Пожаловаться можно только на поведение интернета: успешная загрузка идёт тока поздним вечером или днём (думаю, Аваст десь не причём). Так шо, можно юзать! :good:

----------


## TANUKI

Юзать надо Про версию, она скрипты мониторит. Лекарств по инету для нее полно! На ру-борде если заглянуть в соотвествующую ветку по НОДу можно увидеть результаты Вирус-Тотала, где позорные промахи НОДа смотрятся не выгодно с попаданиями Аваста  :Wink:  Поставил своему товарищу Аваст Про + Комодо = полгода никакой заразы - все четко работает и не мешает. Правда друг по порнушным и крак-сайтам не лазает  :Smiley:

----------


## rusaltai

Я 1,5 года юзаю Avast HE + Outpost = никакой заразы. 2 раза в месяц качаю Dr.Web CureIT для проверки, но он ничего не находит. На мой взгляд ему доверять можно, только в сочетании со своей головой, иначе ничто не спасет.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Avast неплох, сам юзал долго на своем домашнем компе, но вот недавно узнал. что у них в штате всего два вирусных аналитика, да призадумался...

----------


## maXmo

> Юзать надо Про версию, она скрипты мониторит.


а Web shield чем занимается? Не знаю, я смысла в профессиональной версии не вижу; по крякосайтам лазю, но ничего не ловлю; не, фокс конечно качает вири (когда те в фрейм прописаны), но вроде не запускает.

----------


## TANUKI

> а Web shield чем занимается? Не знаю, я смысла в профессиональной версии не вижу; по крякосайтам лазю, но ничего не ловлю; не, фокс конечно качает вири (когда те в фрейм прописаны), но вроде не запускает.


Ну не знаю....
Вот что говорит пресса!:

Наиболее существенное ограничение Avast! Home Edition по сравнению со своим "старшим братом" заключается в отсутствии бесплатной версии модуля сканера исполняемых скриптов, существенно повышающего безопасность использования браузера на неизвестных сайтах, которые могут содержать опасные Java-скрипты. Кроме того, "шареварный" Avast! Professional Edition имеет расширенный интерфейс пользователя, обеспечивающий гораздо большие возможности по настройке режимов работы программы, а также интерфейс командной строки, позволяющий работать в консоли. В Avast! Professional Edition добавлены механизмы запуска антивируса по расписанию и "Обновление по запросу".

Единственное, что меня бесит в аваст, это то, что он спокойно дает разархивировать папки с вирами и только когда мордой (правой кнопкой мыши-проверить!) его ткнешь, тогда видит вир. Хотя, возможно, и не дал бы его запустить кликни я по виру. Но каспер даже разархивировать не дает и при переходе в папку с вирами тут же начинает верещать!

----------


## maXmo

> Наиболее существенное ограничение Avast! Home Edition по сравнению со своим "старшим братом" заключается в отсутствии бесплатной версии модуля сканера исполняемых скриптов, существенно повышающего безопасность использования браузера на неизвестных сайтах, которые могут содержать опасные Java-скрипты.


веришь, нет, сколько сижу в инете, таких не встречал.




> Кроме того, "шареварный" Avast! Professional Edition имеет расширенный интерфейс пользователя, обеспечивающий гораздо большие возможности по настройке режимов работы программы, а также интерфейс командной строки, позволяющий работать в консоли.


ну, тот интерфейс, что есть, по богатству вполне сравним с дырвебовским, не сказал бы, что он в чём-то ограничен.




> В Avast! Professional Edition добавлены механизмы запуска антивируса по расписанию и "Обновление по запросу".


запуска по расписанию нет, но его имхо заменяет проверка памяти при запуске, во всех каспычах и трендмикрах, что я видел, эти ежедневные сканы только раздражали, когда оно каждый божий день начинало иметь все диски во все дыры с целью что-нибудь обнаружить, что не могло не сказываться на тормозах системы и изнашиванию железа. Обновление по запросу – это что? В хоум едишн есть кнопочка «update now».




> Единственное, что меня бесит в аваст, это то, что он спокойно дает разархивировать папки с вирами и только когда мордой (правой кнопкой мыши-проверить!) его ткнешь, тогда видит вир.


попытался сейчас распаковать eicar – аваст перехватил, может у тебя монитор отключен?

----------


## Andrey

> Avast неплох, сам юзал долго на своем домашнем компе, но вот недавно узнал. что у них в штате всего два вирусных аналитика, да призадумался...


Три вирусных аналитика (данные на 2004 г.):

Vlada Cernik - virus guru
Jindra Kubec - macro virus guru
Karel Divis - virus analyst

http://web.archive.org/web/2004-re_/...-software.html

Личные Web страницы:
http://www.avast.com/cze/personal_pages.html

----------


## Muzzle

на работе ставил ради интереса на разные машины нод32 и аваст,и наблюдал собственную статистику за месяц (обновления баз производились по мере их появления, автоматически)  :Smiley:  аваст огорчил меня пропустив вирусы раза 4,нод 2 раза.Так же не исключается фактор, когда пользователь минуя предупреждения/наставления всё таки запускал/устанавливал/распаковывал,тем самым пропуская вирус на свой компьютер.
ЗЫ. сам использую нод32 + аутпост фаервол и забот не знаю

----------


## Andrey

> Так же не исключается фактор, когда пользователь минуя предупреждения/наставления всё таки запускал/устанавливал/распаковывал,тем самым пропуская вирус на свой компьютер.


Все зависит от настроек программы. Если не полениться, то все будет идеально. В Pro версии эти настройки в расширенном интерфейсе пользователя, в Home - надо повозиться.
Идеальных программ не бывает, но каждый ищет что-то свое.
Одного устраивает NOD, второго avast!, третьего ... - такова жизнь.

----------


## Andrey

Много интересного на чешской ветке avast!'а:
Замечания по программе - http://www.avast.com/cze/jobs.html

----------


## Andrey

> Платный


avast! Home Edition - бесплатно.
1. Версию на родном языке берем здесь:
http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html
2. Регистрируем здесь:
http://www.avast.com/eng/home-registration.php
3. На e-mail вышлют ключ.
4. Как активировать ключ смотрим здесь:
http://www.avast.com/files/tutorials/insert_key.htm

----------


## Вячеслав.

после каждого обновления своих баз, Avast сообщает о необходимости перезагруить ОС. Это нормально, у всех так? раньше такого небыло. ОС - XP Prof , SP2 .Фаервола нет.

----------


## Andrey

> после каждого обновления своих баз, Avast сообщает о необходимости перезагруить ОС. Это нормально, у всех так? раньше такого небыло. ОС - XP Prof , SP2 .Фаервола нет.


Нормально, если происходит обновление программного модуля антивируса.
Сравни по датам выпуска обновления программы:
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-4-hom...n-history.html
При обновлении антивирусных баз этого не должно происходить.

В случаи проблем, смотреть здесь:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## Вячеслав.

Спасибо Andrey. Видимо проблемы, перезагрузку просит при обновлении антивирусных баз (бывает в день несколько раз). АVZ ничего не находит, буду смотреть.

----------


## maXmo

Я эту просьбу просто отрубил, не видно его, не слышно.
зы глянул – всё-таки обновляется  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Quazar

> avast! Home Edition - бесплатно.
> 1. Версию на родном языке берем здесь:
> http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html
> 2. Регистрируем здесь:
> http://www.avast.com/eng/home-registration.php
> 3. На e-mail вышлют ключ.
> 4. Как активировать ключ смотрим здесь:
> http://www.avast.com/files/tutorials/insert_key.htm


могу выслать крякер :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

> после каждого обновления своих баз, Avast сообщает о необходимости перезагруить ОС. Это нормально, у всех так? раньше такого небыло. ОС - XP Prof , SP2 .Фаервола нет.


Не должон просить для баз. Давно ставил Авасту?

----------


## Jerri

Забейте на Аваст. У меня тоже долго стоял вроде намана работал. а сегодня маху дал. Какойто вирус пропустил, у меня выбило и аваст и фаервол. И заново становится не хочет сразу файлы .exe удаляются. Сейчас мучаюсь пытаюсь что-то придумать  :Sad:  Никакой другой антивирус тоже не ставится...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Забейте на Аваст. У меня тоже долго стоял вроде намана работал. а сегодня маху дал. Какойто вирус пропустил, у меня выбило и аваст и фаервол. И заново становится не хочет сразу файлы .exe удаляются. Сейчас мучаюсь пытаюсь что-то придумать  Никакой другой антивирус тоже не ставится...


Ну, раз такие проблемы, то Вам в раздел "Помогите"  :Smiley:  А то, что вирус пропустил, так это обычное явление, я не видел ни одного антивируса, который ловил 100% заразы.

----------


## xenius

IMHO: меньше надо по порно- и крякосайтам лазить,и все будет окей.
Мой Avast-home периодически что-то ловит,удаляет,обновляется и при этом не мешает.
Ставил недавно daemon-tools - он нашел там шпиона (причем во всех версиях,я проверял).Удалил - программа работает.Интересно,это действительно шпион?

----------


## drongo

в daemon-tools версиях начиная с 4 ,  есть рекламный шпион, но кажется при установке есть выбор его не устанавливать  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> в daemon-tools версиях начиная с 4 , есть рекламный шпион, но кажется при установке есть выбор его не устанавливать


Да, от установки этого модуля можно отказаться.

----------


## xenius

Еще о шпионах: пробовал поставить фри аудиоредактор,вроде "Meda audio elitor" кличут - та же история: аваст паникует.Удалил зверя - программа не запускается.Похоже это распространенная практика в мире бесплатного софта,поскольку были и другие зараженные программы.А что делать в таких случаях? Пусть его сидит, шпион?Только не надо советовать крэкнутые платные версии ставить - ухожу потихоньку от этого.Медленно, но верно.

----------


## maXmo

> в daemon-tools версиях начиная с 4 ,  есть рекламный шпион, но кажется при установке есть выбор его не устанавливать


да ладно шпиён, это просто адварька такая, метод поддержать производителя, за просмотры немножко денежек авторам идёт. Читайте новости на сайте производителя.

----------


## VIF

Avast 4.7he - вещь! Мозг не компостирует! Сам вижу смысл в том что, требуется использовать несколько средств (например 5), а какой смысл тратить лишние $ оплачивая единственного "крутого" монстра, если гарантии нет вообще, что он способен на большее чем конкурент.(байда которую они пишут про себя сами не всчет). Второй раз сменил ноут и на 2 же день смел начисто "симантек" - они воще обнаглели, мало того, что через 3 месяца им плати (разве не они должны платить-free лицензией на год за то, что я буду пользоваться их продуктом в дальнейшем), так еще и до сих пор не руссифицировано - Отношение к пользователю! Ну и на.. они нужны! 
У Avast 4.7 есть достоинства перед другими, его удобство и совместимость например с Windows Defender, Spybot - Search & Destroy, Rootkit Unhooker, Panda Anti-Rootkit 1.06, CureIT 4.44 beta/4.33, Ad-Aware 1.06 - многие друзей не переваривают!
Автообновление как работает -сказка! Интерфейс можно менять. Систему не грузит!(ставил "каспера" на 512Мб оперативы - тот забирает пол оперативы в работу - ФИГУРАЛЬНОЕ ВЫРАЖЕНИЕ!!! Работать мешает реально!!!). Система VRDB - генератор востановит.базы! А ключ - они не требуют его каждый раз покупать! (переустанавливал систему 5 раз, максимальное ожидание ключа 3 минуты!) - Вот это отношение к клиенту, причем free!

Кто реально пользуется версией Pro - есть смысл $платить, поделитесь?

----------


## drongo

> ставил "каспера" на 512Мб оперативы - тот забирает пол оперативы в работу)


Неправильный у вас каспер  :Wink:  У меня каспер (кис7)это который вместе со стенкой (Лично я  поставил с довольно жёсткими настройками) . В результате этот комплекс в системе "живёт" в  2 активных процессах ,они при активном скачивании торрента и просто файлов с рапидшары- в сумме занимают примерно 22 мб, загрузка процессора при этом колеблеться всего  от 0 до 2 процентов. Я ещё не видел комплекс или отдельных компонентов защиты потребляющие меньше. Сколько аваст берёт памяти (все его активные процессы) при активном скачивании с инета ? И  какова при этом нагрузка на процессор?

----------


## Палыч

> (ставил "каспера" на 512Мб оперативы - тот забирает пол оперативы в работу).


Версию стоявшего у вас каспера напишите пожалуста.

----------


## barsukRed

> Avast 4.7he - вещь! ...Автообновление как работает -сказка!


 Если Вас устраивает,что посланные новые зловреды обрабатываются от 2-х до 4-х недель с момента подтверждения получения файла-то Аваст неплохой выбор...  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Если Вас устраивает,что посланные новые зловреды обрабатываются от 2-х до 4-х недель с момента подтверждения получения файла-то Аваст неплохой выбор...


Тут дело не в скорости добавления новых сигнатур, а в, как любят писать в учебниках, в рисках. Если, вот как, одна моя знакомая, ходить только на форум по классической музыке да на яндексовую почту, которую вроде как проверяют на зловредов, то можно вообще одним Windows Defender обойтись+виндовсовским брандмауэром, а если по порнухам да кряковарезам лазить, то тут уж нужен KIS, не меньше.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Если, вот как, одна моя знакомая, ходить только на форум по классической музыке да на яндексовую почту, которую вроде как проверяют на зловредов, то можно вообще одним Windows Defender обойтись+виндовсовским брандмауэром, а если по порнухам да кряковарезам лазить, то тут уж нужен KIS, не меньше.


Не факт. Случай с РБК, например. Недавно мне дали ссылку на музыкальный сайт (без вареза и халявных mp3), который тогда был заражен тремя зловредами.

----------


## barsukRed

> Тут дело не в скорости добавления новых сигнатур, а в, как любят писать в учебниках, в рисках.


ИМХО,дело в наплевательском отношении разработчиков к своему продукту.Иногда доходит до абсурда-зловреда детектят почти все антивирусы на virustotal.com кроме Аваста. Или наоборот,Аваст определяет в файле неизвестного зловреда,все остальные не определяют. Из-за этого огромное количество пользователей, высказав свое негативное мнение на рускоязычном форуме Аваста,переходят на другой продукт.

----------


## Макcим

> Из-за этого огромное количество пользователей, высказав свое негативное мнение на рускоязычном форуме Аваста,переходят на другой продукт.


И правильно делают!

----------


## VIF

Цели что-то доказать не преследуется. Имелось в виду что 1 единственному продукту врядли можно доверять на 100%
(до сих пор нет единой классификации, у каждого свой "мирок" - к чему бы это?),
в связи счем ставится под вопрос-целесообразность максимальной стоимости "супер" продукта (любого), для потребителя стоновится важнее вопрос удобства, восприятия чем какие-то эфимерные тесты крутизны!(это я не про РС маньяков-гениев) 

Полная проверка:  Avast4.7 +(вкл.6 провайдеров)
ЦП:47%;Физ.Пам.:31% 

аналогично Dr.Web®CureIt 4.44 
ЦП:50%;Физ.Пам.:36%

загрузка файла Avast4.7 на мах.настройках +(вкл.6 провайдеров из 7)
ЦП:2-6%;  Физ.Пам.:35%

данные сняты с дисп.задач WinVista Core2Duo, 2Gb DD2
сервис компоненты 1296Кб
вирус сканер _сост.покоя+(вкл.6 провайдер) 6180Кб _ЦП 00-02 / вкл. полн сканир.+(вкл.6 провайдер) 13100Кб _ЦП 16-30

сейчас попробую с загрузом- отпишусь.

----------


## drongo

Vif, 35% от чего ?  от 2 гб - не слишком ли жирно будет ?
загляни в диспетчере задач в колонке процессы найди все от avast суммируй и напиши пожалуйста сколько мегабайт вышло при активном скачивании файлов.

----------


## VIF

*drongo*, Полное сканирование
вирус сканер + Загрузка Opera+(вкл.6 провайдеров) память 13252Кб _ЦП 16-31

Загрузка файла 10мб показания вкл.компонентов :Sad: без-Полное сканирование)
avast! Память 
service GUI component - 2068kb
e-Mail Scanner Service   - 720kb
antivirus service           - 9668kb
Web Scanner               - 1588kb !
updating service             - 196kb
                                       =14240кб
ЦП - 00!
 любой из провайдеров можно приостановить\откллючить по усмотрению!

*Добавлено через 16 часов 57 минут*
Дополнительно сравнение вирус сканеров:
Полная проверка: винт 160гб + специально созд. нагрузка ЦП до87% (Core 2Duo, 2Gb DDR2)
 Avast4.7
ЦП: 31-47%;
Пам.: 14028кб 

аналогично 
Dr.Web®CureIt 4.44 
ЦП: 49%;
Пам.: 164082кб - !!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kink

Аваст про стоит дома и на работе. Хоум едишн до этого был, пропустил вирус, мне показалось что через скрипты (закачки файла с инета не было в тот день). Пропустить то пропустил, но когда вирус проявил активность - выловил. Троян был Тотур (вроде рассылка спама). Лечил Dr.Weber CureIt.
Вот основные минусы Аваста - 1) нифига не лечит файлы, даже если сгенерирована восст. база. Удалить или в хранилище 2) при сканировании не видишь ни число проверенных файлов, ни процент выполнения 3)дизайн более менее приемлемый (расширенный интерфейс) только в Про версии...
из плюсов 1) есть фоновый режим сканирования когда он медленнее работает, но и систему не грузит 2) можно включать-отключать модули и настраивать их работу вплоть до блокирования УРЛ адресов и пр. 3) есть полезнейшая функция БЛОКИРОВЩИК СОБЫТИЙ - задалбывает по началу, но зато потом привыкаешь, и отслеживаешь операции "удалить/перезаписать/записать" с файлами типа exe, dll и пр.
лучший это антивирь или нет - не могу сказать, я не проблемный пользователь. Систему не напрягает, привык также. Случай с скрипт-вирусом заставил меня перейти на Аваст Про, но я не знаю, эффективна ли скрипт блокировка у аваста. Моя оценка на 4 с минусом, как в анекдоте про ежика "я сильный, но легкий".

----------


## kink

в расширенном интерфейсе есть кстати информация и о скорости проверки, и о количестве файлов. В версии Про есть также Вирус клинер, который обещает вылечить систему, но список лечимых вирусов ограничен. Отдельно эту прогу можно загрузить бесплатно, в Про она встроена. Так что если и Аваст, то Про однозначно

----------


## Sibir

Я использую Аваст Хоум уже около двух лет. Сейчас, например, вместе с фаерволом Comodo и Comodo Anti-Malware. Браузер - Firefox. 
Брожу по разным сайтам. ;-) До сих пор ни одна гадость не пролезала. (Периодически проверяю систему другими антивирусами).

----------


## barsukRed

> Брожу по разным сайтам. ;-) До сих пор ни одна гадость не пролезала.


Скорее всего это заслуга не Аваста а Firefox-а.  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

Юзаю Про версию - нравится. в содружестве с аутпост на работе и Комодо дома  :Smiley:  все устраивает. По-моему, самое оптимальное решение из АВ учитывая то, что хрен ключи подберешь на каспера и БитДефендер  :Smiley:

----------


## motor2hg

Я тут новичок так сказать, но о антивирусе Аваст могу сказать немного, так как использую его на четырёх компьютерах.

1) Антивирус параноик, даже собственный кейген считает трояном, не говоря уже о кейгенах на другие программы. По мнению Аваст, программа QIP8020 тоже содержит троян. На самом деле при сканировании этих файлов Virustotal, никаких вирусов в файлах не найдено большинством антивирусных программ.

2)Был случай, когда был обнаружен подозрительный файл Авастом(определён как троян). Касперский молчит, Веб молчит, НОД молчит? Я отправил DrWebu в лабораторию - ответ чисто. Но через три дня DrWeb, лицензионным пользователем которого я есть его стал детектировать, как троян. Странно?

3)Лёгкая программа(я об Аваст), не тормозит работу системы, как Касперский и как DrWeb в момент обновления и перепроверке при этом программ в дереве процессов Виндовз. Т.е. запущенных в системе. Может потому, что просто не проверяет. К стати, НОД, как и DrWeb тоже подтормаживает в момент обновления.

4)Очень хороший русский! Просто шикарный! При проверке консоли транслит!!! Это даже отечественному производителю надо поучится, у Чехов! У Доктора Веба постоянно пропадает русский, о консоли говорить вообще не приходится.

5)Есть отправка подозрительных файлов производителю. Правда размер 1Мб больше не даёт. Такой сервис есть и у НОД, правда у НОД, размер отправляемого файла больше. Ну, а DrWeb запакуйте подозрительный файл с паролем вирус архиватором зайдите на сайт и отправьте. Ема ё, да кто будет так морочится, людям работать надо а не отправлять файлы для анализа. 

Вот такие впечатления от работы с Аваст. На самом деле, не плохой антивирус, но предпочтение я отдаю DrWeb, Касперский, НОД, McAfee. 

DrWeb - хороший, но пользователю со слабыми нервами, не понять постоянной недоделанности этого продукта, не понять русской, Питерской северной души. Зато служба поддержки всегда поможет.

Касперский - суперский, но извечный конфликт с Керио Winrouter и Сабнет Керио Фиревол лицензионным пользователем которых я есть, не даёт возможности использовать этот продукт на моих машинах.

NOD - хороший, клон DrWeba. Шутка. Но какое-то сходство присутствует. Например, любимый цвет зелёный.  Законченный интерфейс, не напоминает программу начинающего программиста. Мне очень нравится лог сканирования. Его можно всегда посмотреть, а не копаться в папке куда установлена программа выискивая логи.(Камень в сторону Веба). Файлы заподозренные евристиком, можно послать в лабораторию, правда мне никогда не приходил от туда ответ. И в базу ложных срабатываний эти коды не попадали и в базу вирусов тоже. Странно.

McAfee - антивирусная программа, которая присутствует в Wirouter. DrWeb NOD и Avast, редко, что могут поймать после того, как трафик профильтруется через McAffe. Если говорить, о полнометражной версии, это спрутообразное создание, напоминающее Касперского. Обволакивает всё для защиты, защита есть, но двигаться тяжело. По моему мнению, обладает неплохим эвристиком, не хуже чем у Игоря Данилова(DrWeb).

ЗЫ: Парни это моё скромное мнение и всё. Это мнение может не соответствовать действительности или я могу ошибаться. Но одно знаю на все 100%!!! 100% защиты от вирусных кодов Вам не даст, ни одна из существующих антивирусных программ.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Но одно знаю на все 100%!!! 100% защиты от вирусных кодов Вам не даст, ни одна из существующих антивирусных программ.


Браво.

----------


## Surfer

Не ёрничайте =)

----------


## Andrey

Изменена нумерация AV баз avast!:
раньше 0784-0, теперь  071025-0 (год, месяц, дата и номер обновления за текущий день).

Быстрая реакция на e-mail ([email protected]) сообщение:
Утром отослал файл - ложное срабатывание (NISLUCBK.DLL (Компонент Norton Internet Security™ 2006) определялся как Win32: Partriot*), к вечеру внесли исправления в AV базу.

* 
- Sunbelt - VIPRE.Suspicious
- Webwasher- Gateway - Virus.Win32.FileInfector.gen (suspicious)


Открыто бета-тестирование avast! Windows Home Server Edition BETA.
Подробнее смотри: http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-whs-edition-beta.html

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Я тут новичок так сказать, но о антивирусе Аваст могу сказать немного, так как использую его на четырёх компьютерах.
> 
> 1) Антивирус параноик, даже собственный кейген считает трояном, не говоря уже о кейгенах на другие программы. По мнению Аваст, программа QIP8020 тоже содержит троян. На самом деле при сканировании этих файлов Virustotal, никаких вирусов в файлах не найдено большинством антивирусных программ.
> 
> 2)Был случай, когда был обнаружен подозрительный файл Авастом(определён как троян). Касперский молчит, Веб молчит, НОД молчит? Я отправил DrWebu в лабораторию - ответ чисто. Но через три дня DrWeb, лицензионным пользователем которого я есть его стал детектировать, как троян. Странно?
> 
> 3)Лёгкая программа(я об Аваст), не тормозит работу системы, как Касперский и как DrWeb в момент обновления и перепроверке при этом программ в дереве процессов Виндовз. Т.е. запущенных в системе. Может потому, что просто не проверяет. К стати, НОД, как и DrWeb тоже подтормаживает в момент обновления.
> 
> 4)Очень хороший русский! Просто шикарный! При проверке консоли транслит!!! Это даже отечественному производителю надо поучится, у Чехов! У Доктора Веба постоянно пропадает русский, о консоли говорить вообще не приходится.
> ...


1) А кто Вам сказал, что пользоваться кейгенами хорошо? ;-) Кейген по своей структуре подозрительная штука, вот эвристик и ругнулся. Отошлите его Авастовцам, если не хотите больше, чтоб ругался.
2) Ложные срабатывания бывают у всех полифагов. Проверьте на Вирустотал.

----------


## dron

У меня при обновленни аваста перестали работать сканер доступа и провайдеры
ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> У меня при обновленни аваста перестали работать сканер доступа и провайдеры
> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?


Для начала попробовать удалить Avast, возможно ошибка в обновлении?

----------


## maXmo

вирь старается?

----------


## dron

когда я его обновил, прога заблокировалась
красный кирпич стоит и все в трее
уже делал, но при обновлении слетает

----------


## barsukRed

> когда я его обновил, прога заблокировалась
> красный кирпич стоит и все в трее
> уже делал, но при обновлении слетает


http://www.avast.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=1 Там еще много интересного можно найти про Аваст.

----------


## Djon

флешка была заражена какм то зловредом уничтожающим биос
1. дома, дохтор веб ничего не видел на флешке зона аларм тоже помалкивала
2. принёс на работу сумантек помалкивал в итоге биос заражён  :Sad: 
3. зашёл к другу у него тестовый комп с авастом, аваст сразу начал верещять что какой то троян, извиняюсь название не запомнил помню только что заражён оказался C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll гадость не удалялась уж и не помню какие пляски с бубном друг производил но биос оказался тоже заражон, зато на флешке зловреда прибил
4. проверил дома весь комп дохтором вебом с последним обновлением всё чисто, снёс его и поставил аваст, проверил комп ещё 17 троянов в разных местах валялись одного прибить не смог пришлось ручками.

----------


## Kuzz

*Djon*, AVAST и sfc_os.dll - ложное срабатывание..



> зловредом уничтожающим биос


И как-же машины без BIOSа работают?
Если не секрет, как узнали, что этот зловред делает.

----------


## Djon

> *Djon*, AVAST и sfc_os.dll - ложное срабатывание..
> 
> И как-же машины без BIOSа работают?
> Если не секрет, как узнали, что этот зловред делает.


на моём компе перестали определяться usb устойства танцы с бубном не помогли пришлось обнулять bios.
у друга перестала ставиться винда, то есть после установки - экран смерти, он пробовал цеплять разные винты благо в магазине их навалом  :Smiley:  тоже самое, говорил на винтах  какая-то неизвестная файловая система (как называется не помню первый раз слышал такую абревиатуру но не raw) всё на винте видится но ничего не читается. тоже помогла очистка биоса. извините что без особых подробностей с другом общялся по телефону.
А вот вы счего взяли что это ложное срабатывание, и что тогда произошло с двумя компами, я сомневаюсь что это случайное совпадение, тем более за 10 лет ремонта компов первый раз встретился с таким воздействием на bios причём просто загрузка стандартных насторек непомогала обнулял с помощью джампера.

----------


## Djon

> *Djon*, AVAST и sfc_os.dll - ложное срабатывание..


 Сходил я по вашей ссылке скажу что у меня пропали не все usb принтеры а только mfu Canon mp160 и флешка на 4 гига а лазерник samsung и usb клава работали и дело было не в системе я грузился с winpe тоже самое. и у друга я тоже пробовал грузится с winpe и пробовал подменять файл sfc_os.dll из дистрибутива размеры были разные но не 19-20kb а побольше, точно не помню но побольше 50kb и поменьше 140. только ничего не помогало  :Sad:  аваст упорно ругался на этот файлик и нажатие кнопки удалить не помогало снова и снова вылетало это окошко после этого друг и решил сделать format c:\ и поставить заново винду самое интересное произошло дальше после установки и экрана смерти, мы решили глянуть на винт со стороны  :Smiley:  с помощью Acronis Disk Director и что мы увидели, никто не догадается  :Smiley:  винда вместо того что-бы встать на отформатированый диск С влепилась на D сделав его активным (наверно места (20гиг) ей или ему трояну тоесть на диске не хватило  :Smiley:  решил влепиться где повольготней)

----------


## SuperBrat

Djon, для начала выполните правила: http://helpme.virusinfo.info, если хотите получить помощь. Желаете кого-то поучить и рассказать про супервирусы? Тогда хотя бы зарегистрируйтесь на форуме из уважения к нам.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Djon

> Djon, для начала выполните правила: http://helpme.virusinfo.info, если хотите получить помощь. Желаете кого-то поучить и рассказать про супервирусы? Тогда хотя бы зарегистрируйтесь на форуме из уважения к нам.


Спасибо конечно но помощь мне пока не нужна сам справляюсь  :Smiley:  и учить я ни кого не собираюсь я просто рассказывал чем мне понравился аваст, после дохтора weba он нашол ещё 17 троянов, а я так доверял дохтору (в топку его) Ну а что не зарегистрировался уж простите меня грешен ленив  :Smiley:  кстати а чё аватарки не вставляются

----------


## SuperBrat

100 сообщений и аватарка в награду.

----------


## pig

> аваст, после дохтора weba он нашол ещё 17 троянов, а я так доверял дохтору (в топку его)


Поживите годик с Авастом, потом проверьтесь свежим CureIt и скажите, сколько зверья он найдёт. На самом деле всех зверей никто не знает, к этому можно только стремиться.

----------


## Djon

> Поживите годик с Авастом, потом проверьтесь свежим CureIt и скажите, сколько зверья он найдёт. На самом деле всех зверей никто не знает, к этому можно только стремиться.


 Да я в этом никогда и не сомневался, просто дохтор последнее время достал своей подозрительностью, всё то ему не нравиться Radmin, софт для раскодировки автомагнитол, да и много ещё чего всё и не упомню, и прописывать все пути в исключения можно упукаться  :Smiley:  да и не собираюсь я совсем от него отказываться буду обновлять да изредка проверять комп благо он работает и без установки чего не скажеш про аваст. а ваше-то можно попробовать сделать авастportable ток как быть с обновлениями?

----------


## pig

> дохтор последнее время достал своей подозрительностью, всё то ему не нравиться Radmin, софт для раскодировки автомагнитол, да и много ещё чего всё и не упомню, и прописывать все пути в исключения


По умолчанию Riskware  (подозрительные) игнорируются. А если на что-то говорит "возможно, инфицирован" или "инфицирован таким-то.Origin" - добро пожаловаться на http://support.drweb.com/sendnew/

----------


## Djon

Не ну с доХтором всё ясно, мы уходим от темы топика.
Неужели не у кого нет никаких предположений что могло быть ложное это срабатывание или нет, и почему 2 биоса тогда глюканули в один день? а кто нибудь знает такие трояны которые способны пролезть в bios?

----------


## SuperBrat

Djon, почитайте литературу, пожалуйста. Троянов для bios нет, потому что bios -это не то, о чем вы думаете. Боюсь, что скоро ваши сообщения удалят, как и прочие про вирусы для утюгов, проводов и холодильников.

----------


## Djon

> Djon, почитайте литературу, пожалуйста. как скажете какую порекомендуете камасутру?  Троянов для bios нет, потому что bios -это не то, о чем вы думаете. ну не знаю что в вашем понимании bios в моём это базовая система ввода вывода. Да троянов для биоса нет но есть трояны которые могут скачать другой деструктивный код и запустить его Боюсь, что скоро ваши сообщения удалят, не очень то я и растроюсь как и прочие про вирусы для утюгов, проводов и холодильников. Ну это вам уже кошмары снятся устали наверное других учить тому в чём сами не особо разбираетесь


  :150:

----------


## SDA

CIH — компьютерный вирус, написанный тайваньским студентом Чен Инг Хау (кит. 陳盈豪 ) в июне 1998. Резидентный вирус, работает только под Windows 95/98. Также известен как «Чернобыль».

26 апреля 1999 вирус активизировался и уничтожил данные на жестких дисках инфицированных компьютеров. На некоторых компьютерах было испорчено содержимое микросхем BIOS.
По различным оценкам, пострадало около полумиллиона компьютеров.
При этом возможно выполнение двух вредоносных функций: 1) затирание данных на жестких дисках; 2) запись "мусора" во FLASH BIOS компьютера. Если это удается, компьютер можно восстановить только заменой микросхемы BIOS или перепрошивкой этой микросхемы на специальном оборудовании, да и то - не всегда.
За всю историю CIH единственный вирус портящий BIOS компьютера. А вообще у вирусов и троян разные функции. Классику  надо читать ("Илиада" - дар данайцев "троянский конь"  :Smiley:  ). 
 Резюме: Djon из тех  :262:  которые которые совет почитать соответствующую литературу (чего проще набрал гугль) воспринимается в "штыки".

----------


## pig

> За всю историю CIH единственный вирус портящий BIOS компьютера.


Я знаю два клона - Emperor (этот, кажется, чуть ли не для DOS) и Magistr (этот для Win32, зловреден под 9x/ME, обладает замашками почтового червя). Экземпляры Магистра у меня в коллекции есть. Про Emperor когда-то читал в чьих-то вирусных новостях.

----------


## Djon

> Резюме: Djon из тех  которые которые совет почитать соответствующую литературу (чего проще набрал гугль) воспринимается в "штыки".


 Ненадо утверждать что я ничего не читал, ЧИТАЛ  ну конечно историю каждого вируса пропускаю уж больно много их развелось про каждый читать у меня времени столько нет. *И всётаки факт остаётся фактом 2 биоса пострадали от втыкания флешки.* вот я и ищу причину, а тут сразу накинулись дурак, ламер, ну не изуал я специально историю вирусов и это до сих пор немешало мне активно с ними бороться, за 10 лет мой комп не разу не пострадал от действия вируса, и многим помог и не называл их ламерами (если только про себя). Я уверен что многие если не все пришли на этот форум после того как пострадали от действия вирусов (или я не прав?). И ещё рассказывая про CIH вы забыли упомянуть что у пострадавших он долгое время сидел на компе никак себя не проявляя. *Так может это как раз и есть какая то новая зараза, может она и сейчас прячется гдето. Так давайте перейдём от взаимных оскорблений и попробуем вычислить эту заразу.*Может кто то из специалистов всё таки даст дельный совет или перед такой заразой у всех сразу руки опускаются.

----------


## anton_dr

> *Так может это как раз и есть какая то новая зараза, может она и сейчас прячется гдето. Так давайте перейдём от взаимных оскорблений и попробуем вычислить эту заразу.*Может кто то из специалистов всё таки даст дельный совет или перед такой заразой у всех сразу руки опускаются.


Вам дали такой совет в самом начале - в разделе "Помогите" выполнить "Правила".

----------


## barsukRed

> аваст упорно ругался на этот файлик и нажатие кнопки удалить не помогало снова и снова вылетало это окошко после этого друг и решил сделать format c:\ и поставить заново винду


Вы сильно поспешили... Буквально через 4-7 часов было выпущено обновление и поправлено это ложное срабатывание. Вы сильно не обольщайтесь насчет Аваста. Попользуйтесь месячишко... Потом сделаете выводы...  :Smiley:  

 С наилучшими пожеланиями.

----------


## Quazar

:Casha:  До кучи уже всего перепробовал, но оптимальнее варианта, чем AVAST! не нашёл. Иногда, бывает, проверяю с помощью AVZ, редко правда (находит какой-то мусор). Признаюсь, что на порно-сайты иногда заглядываю

----------


## no pasaran

> До кучи уже всего перепробовал, но оптимальнее варианта, чем AVAST! не нашёл. Иногда, бывает, проверяю с помощью AVZ, редко правда (находит какой-то мусор). Признаюсь, что на порно-сайты иногда заглядываю


Я полтора месяца пользовался бесплатной версией Аваста. Впечатления ужасные. Может быть платная получше,но бесплатная работает просто как видеоклип и ресурсы жрет.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Поживите годик с Авастом, потом проверьтесь свежим CureIt и скажите, сколько зверья он найдёт.


Я такого же мнения.

----------


## Толик

for   no pasaran 
А полгода хватит?
Свежий  CureIt нашел тока прогу взлома + её копии в System Volume Information:
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{AFD45E5D-2706-459E-B23D-EADCA6308D6C}\RP10\A0006672.exe является программой взлома Tool.CloseApp
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{AFD45E5D-2706-459E-B23D-EADCA6308D6C}\RP14\A0009377.exe является программой взлома Tool.CloseApp

----------


## no pasaran

Аваст я не буду больше использовать в любом случае.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ребята, не спорьте... Всё это мишура... Я с одинаковым успехом чистил машины и после нортона, и после КАВа, и после DrWeb, и после НОДа и т.д., список можно продлевать дальше.. Если надеяться на один антивирус, то в разделе "Помогите" можно поставить себе диванчик и холодильник с пивом.

----------


## wise-wistful

*ALEX(XX)*, абсолютно с Вами согласен. Достаточно посмотреть, что в Помогите есть пользователи с антивирусами от разных производителей...

----------


## no pasaran

> Ребята, не спорьте... Всё это мишура... Если надеяться на один антивирус, то в разделе &quot;Помогите&quot; можно поставить себе диванчик и холодильник с пивом.


ALEX(XX), Вы правы конечно.Самое главное это ГОЛОВА.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Quazar

> Я с одинаковым успехом чистил машины и после нортона, и после КАВа, и после DrWeb, и после НОДа и т.д.,


Ну, дык, вы ж профессионал!  :Computer:   :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Ну, дык, вы ж профессионал!


Вы не поняли смысл.

----------


## maXmo

А как узнать, когда антивирь поставил? У меня у многих файлов в папке аваста стоит дата создания 22 мая 2006г.

----------


## psw

> А как узнать, когда антивирь поставил? У меня у многих файлов в папке аваста стоит дата создания 22 мая 2006г.


По дате создания папки с антивирусом, например.
А Вы его из принципа не обновляете (дата исполняемых файлов последнего Аваста 04.12.07)?

----------


## Quazar

> Вы не поняли смысл.


 В чём смысл?  :091:

----------


## pig

Любой антивирус что-то да пропускает.

----------


## XP user

Мне очень нравится, что в Авасте можно планировать bootscan. Моя система не показатель, конечно, но он никогда ничего не нашёл, как и все остальные. Производители Аваста много делали для развития современной антивирусной защиты (как пионеры). Хочу это подчёркивать для тех, которые любят высмеивать этот продукт. Однако, если вы относитесь к категории риска (по поведению в сети имею в виду), то тогда я вынужден советовать против.

Paul

----------


## maXmo

> По дате создания папки с антивирусом, например.


хмм… 22 мая 2006г.  :Smiley: 




> А Вы его из принципа не обновляете (дата исполняемых файлов последнего Аваста 04.12.07)?


обновляю. Актуальность содержимого файла определяется датой модификации, а не создания, дата создания исполняемых файлов меняется, видимо, из-за характерной процедуры обновления, у неисполняемых файлов типа хелпа, ридми дату создания он не меняет, только дату модификации. Многие файлы там просто не обновляются типа unacev2.dll.

----------


## psw

Я и имел в виду дату модификации (т.е. дату, когда модули были собраны разработчиками). Из 70 файлов в корневой директории Аваста 64 имеют дату модификации 04.12.07.
Если Вы выполните стандартный скрипт 2 в АВЗ, то он Вам покажет обе даты (создания и модификации) для запущенных модулей.
А проблема может быть такая: старые версии Аваста не понимают формат новых обновлений. Где-то я читал, что даже версия от сентября прошлого года не годится, надо ставить новую (4.7.1098  ). Сам я, правда, этого не проверял, поэтому головой ручаться не могу.

Кроме того, срок действия ключа регистрации Home Edition (т.е. как долго Вы можете получать обновления) - 14 месяцев. После этого необходимо регистрироваться по новой. Срок действия ключа от мая 2006 года истек прошлым летом (если, конечно, у Вас стоит Home, а не Professional).

----------


## maXmo

ключ я обновлял, разумеется.

----------


## psw

Появилась 4.8 Beta 
http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=33621.15
Апдейт требует около 5 мегабайт

Обещают следующее:
встроенный антируткит
встроенную самозащиту
начиная с версии 4.8 Аваст официально будет и AntiSpyware приложением

Это первая бета, следующая ожидается через неделю.
Ограничения:
антируткит модуль задействован только при boot scan (планируется снять это ограничение в следующей бете)
не все методы самозащиты пока работают (в особенности для ashDisp)

----------


## Quazar

> Апдейт требует около 5 мегабайт


Можно быдет обновить через ПКМ - Обновить - Обновить программы? Было б здорава))

----------


## psw

Вышла бета версия отдельного (Standalone) антируткита avast!.
Подробности здесь
http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=33753.0

Перевод анонса



> В большинстве случаев утилита не должна сообщать ничего Smile
> Очень важно запускать программу, когда никакие другие приложения не работают - иначе могут случаться странные вещи
> 
> Известные проблемы:
> - сканирование скрытых служб далеко от идеала (будет меняться
> - на 64-битных системах были замечены странные 'false positives' (огромное число ключей реестра внезапно стали покaзываться в программе как скрытые)
> 
> Вероятно, есть и еще ошибки, но эти две пока самые серьезные.
> 
> Линк на скачку: http://files.avast.com/files/beta/aswar.exe

----------


## XP user

> В большинстве случаев утилита не должна сообщать ничего


Относится ко всем программам такого рода, кстати; как только что-то сообщают анти-* - это знак того, что у вас политика безопасности не в порядке...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## ialnik

Avast-ом пользовался последние 2 года (бесплатной версией), нареканий не вызывал. Недавно пропустил троянец OnlineGames (примерно так он называется). Послал файл трояна support-у Avast-а, они добавили его в вирусную базу, через неделю написали письмо с благодарностью.
После этого почитал в Интернете разные обзоры, сравнения и прочее и решил поставить себе Avira Antivir (также бесплатный). Всем хорош Avira, но ложными срабатываниями грешит. Но эта проблема решаемая: посылаешь сомнительный файл на VirusTotal и делаешь выводы.
Насчет Avast-а: неплохой антивирус, не хуже и не лучше многих. Это ваш выбор, если вам нужен:
Бесплатный + Русский интерфейс + Малое число ложных срабатываний + Проверка почты, веб-трафика в комплекте

Если русский интерфейс не обязателен и ложные срабатывания не страшат, то я бы порекомендовал Avira Antivir.
А если вы готовы заплатить, то платная Avira или NOD (если ложные срабатывания раздражают) или Kaspersky (если не боитесь тормозов).
К такому выводу я пришел в результате своего исследования, можете с ним не соглашаться.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

Да, еще насчет нареканий по Avast-у.
За 2 года только два случая:
1) Ложное срабатывание на файл sfc_os.dll осенью 2007.
2) Пропуск трояна OnlineGames весной 2008.
Уверен, что любой другой антивирус за два года работы тоже пару нареканий вызовет.

----------


## alex0355

Пришлось мне тут сносить систему (см. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=19471) Антивирус поставил AVAST, который при установке MS OFFICE *97* начал орать на каждый распаковываемый exe-шник - в них, якобы, находится *Win95:CIH-ASP*. При проверке после установки, AVAST нашёл уже только 4 заражённых файла. Проверка *cureit.exe* ничего не нашла. VirusTotal прислал такое сообщение: 
-Complete scanning result of "FINDFAST.EX", processed in VirusTotal at 03/30/2008 01:08:04 (CET).
[ file data ]
* name: FINDFAST.EX
* size: 111376
* md5.: d9085aeb8c4cdf5ac71cc5e43beca598
* sha1: 6c95848a5883b88b4e01b267ad28cb6a54f95dd2
* peid..: -
[ scan result ]
AhnLab-V3 2008.3.29.0/20080329 found nothing
AntiVir 7.6.0.78/20080328 found [W95/CIH (inactive)]
Authentium 4.93.8/20080329 found nothing
Avast 4.7.1098.0/20080329 found [Win95:CIH-ASP]
AVG 7.5.0.516/20080329 found nothing
BitDefender 7.2/20080329 found nothing
CAT-QuickHeal 9.50/20080328 found nothing
ClamAV 0.92.1/20080329 found nothing
DrWeb 4.44.0.09170/20080329 found nothing
eSafe 7.0.15.0/20080318 found nothing
eTrust-Vet 31.3.5653/20080329 found [Win32/CIH!remnants]
Ewido 4.0/20080329 found nothing
F-Prot 4.4.2.54/20080328 found nothing
F-Secure 6.70.13260.0/20080329 found nothing
FileAdvisor 1/20080330 found nothing
Fortinet 3.14.0.0/20080329 found nothing
Ikarus T3.1.1.20/20080329 found nothing
Kaspersky 7.0.0.125/20080329 found nothing
McAfee 5262/20080328 found nothing
Microsoft 1.3301/20080328 found nothing
NOD32v2 2984/20080329 found nothing
Norman 5.80.02/20080328 found nothing
Panda 9.0.0.4/20080329 found nothing
Prevx1 V2/20080330 found nothing
Rising 20.37.51.00/20080329 found nothing
Sophos 4.28.0/20080329 found [W95/CIH-10xx]
Symantec 10/20080329 found [W95.CIH.damaged]
TheHacker 6.2.92.258/20080329 found nothing
VBA32 3.12.6.3/20080325 found nothing
VirusBuster 4.3.26:9/20080329 found nothing
Webwasher-Gateway 6.6.2/20080329 found [Win32.CIH (inactive)]
И что теперь думать не понятно. Большинство считает, что вирусов нет.

----------


## senyak

А ты в Вирусную Лабораторию отправь кому нибудь и узнаешь. Ну например к Доктору - http://support.drweb.com/sendnew/

----------


## alex0355

To senyak



> Проверка *cureit.exe* ничего не нашла





> DrWeb 4.44.0.09170/20080329 found nothing





> Kaspersky 7.0.0.125/20080329 found nothing


???????????

----------


## XP user

Вчера ALWIL представила 4.8:
http://www.avast.com/eng/press-relea...-released.html

Paul

----------


## SDA

В этой версии в программу добавлен модуль защиты от руткитов, антишпионский модуль, средство для самозащиты, то есть от остановки процессов программы. Кроме этого, добавлена поддержка Vista SP1 и XP SP3.
скачать можно отсюда http://avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

> при установке MS OFFICE *97*


наверняка ложняк, с 97 офисом никто ничего не тестирует.

----------


## psw

Уязвимость в предыдущей (4.7) версии Аваста
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Avast...AP-82052.shtml

----------


## Quazar

Странная особенность Аваста: включаю проверку AVZ или Spybot и пока они все не "разворошат" Аваст не увидит некоторые из вирей или Spyware. Стоит, например, AVZ чегонть найти, Аваст тут же подхватывает и констатирует "Вот, мол, я нашёл"    :Smoke Man:   :00000402:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Странная особенность Аваста: включаю проверку AVZ или Spybot и пока они все не "разворошат" Аваст не увидит некоторые из вирей или Spyware. Стоит, например, AVZ чегонть найти, Аваст тут же подхватывает и констатирует "Вот, мол, я нашёл"


-такая "странная" особенность наблюдается не у одного Avast, а практически у половины(а может и больше) популярных вендоров и объясняется довольно просто,  их антивирусные мониторы не обращают никакого внимания на пассивно хранящиеся на диске файлы, т.к. с целью уменьшения потребления системных ресурсов отслеживают только объекты, по отношению к которым наблюдается та или иная активность, т.е. создание, запуск, запись и у некоторых(Avast, очевидно, в их числе) ещё и обращение к объекту...
-ясное дело, такой способ мониторинга системы, является  в определённой степени ущербным...

----------


## Andrey

Доступен для скачивания pre-release avast! v4.8.1178
Для обновления предыдущих версии нужно отключить самозащиту и запустить aswbeta.exe, будет скачено ~5MB  обновлений.

Подробнее смотри: 
http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=34612.0
http://translate.google.com/translat...&hl=ru&ie=UTF8

----------


## Quazar

Andrey спасибо за информацию!

----------


## SDA

Avast! 4 Professional/Home Edition 4.8.1195 - новая сборка альтернативного антивирусного пакета:
В новом релизе сделано следующее:

    * устранена несовместимость с модулем самозащиты и встроенными средствами системного восстановления операционных систем Windows XP/Vista
    * исправлены проблемы с замедленной работой клавиатуры и мыши в некоторых играх
    * режим быстрого сканирования теперь снова выполняет быструю проверку
    * исправлено замедленное возобновление работы системы после спящего режима
    * улучшена стабильность программного ядра
    * исправлены проблемы с удалением инфицированных файлов из архивов
    * улучшена интеграция в контекстное меню Explorer операционной системы Windows Vista
    * сканер при загрузке теперь корректно отображает предупреждения
    * ускорена проверка в режиме простого пользовательского интерфейса
    * улучшена обработка исключений
    * улучшена самозащита файла настроек
    * исправлены проблемы с замедленной работой Avast! Mail Scanner
    * исправлены ошибки при установке программы в каталог с нелатинскими символами
    * исправлены проблемы с вводом ключа лицензии
    * улучшено определение и обработка вредоносных объектов с загрузочной записи
    * улучшен диалог опций в программе
    * в модуль P2P Shield добавлена поддержка клиентов Azureus Vuze и Qtrax
    * исправлены проблемы при проверке разделов с файловой системой FAT32
    * сделаны улучшения в алгоритмах работы с архивами
    * улучшено определение архитектуры системного окружения Windows http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-4-hom...n-history.html

----------


## senyak

все хорошо, но вот жаль что в нет нет эврестики

----------


## Толик

Однако Аваст не на последнем месте, обгоняя антивирусы с эвристиком...

----------


## rayoflight

все хорошо, но вот жаль что в нет нет эврестики
----------------------------------------------------
ЭврИстика присутствует,но только в почтовом модуле.

----------


## senyak

А какой там эврестик? Это когда от тебя исходят много писем и он предупреждает? Это конечно классно, но вот как с файловым сканером? Получается, чтобы найти вирус, надо им заразится

----------


## rayoflight

*senyak*
ЭврИстика,через И.



> эвристический анализ почтовых сообщений. Это очень полезно для защиты от новых, неизвестных вирусов и червей, которых нельзя обнаружить обычными средствами. Эвристический модуль тщательно изучает каждое почтовое сообщение и наблюдает за подозрительными признаками, которые могли бы выявить присутствие вируса. Когда число этих признаков превышает определяемый пользователем порог, сообщение считают опасным, и пользователь получает предупреждение.


http://www.avast.ru/Free_avast_home_edition.htm

----------


## maXmo

> Однако Аваст не на последнем месте, обгоняя антивирусы с эвристиком...


не ожидал, что так высоко его засунут  :Cheesy:

----------


## rayoflight

Оказывается,от главной фичи Pro версии Script Blocker  практически нет никакого смысла:
1. Работает только с браузерами Internet Explorer,Mozilla (не Firefox) и Netscape.
2. Не работает даже с Internet Explorer с включенным защищенным режимом на Windows Vista.
За что тогда хотят 40 баксов (годовая лицензия на 1 компьютер),непонятно.

----------


## maXmo

40 баксов – за использование на предприятии. Хом – только для домашнего, иначе – контрафакт.

----------


## SergeyKa

Аваст + Zone Alarm + без порнухи + прямые руки 

2 - 2.5 года успешной работы.

----------


## SDA

Avast! 4 Professional/Home Edition 4.8.1201 - обновленная сборка
Из изменений:

    * устранена несовместимость с System Safety Monitor (SSM)
    * улучшена работа система самозащиты с Windows XP Service Pack 3
    * сделаны небольшие улучшения в модуле встроенной защиты от просмотра опасных страниц
    * исправлены небольшие ошибки в модуле обновлений
 подробнее http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-4-hom...n-history.html

----------


## Quazar

> Аваст + Zone Alarm + без порнухи + прямые руки 
> 
> 2 - 2.5 года успешной работы.


Avast Pro 4.8 + Брэндмауер Виндовоз + сомнительные сайты + частично прямые руки  :Smiley:  + помощь ВирусИнфо - 2 года успешной работы

----------


## barsukRed

> Avast Pro 4.8 + Брэндмауер Виндовоз + сомнительные сайты + частично прямые руки  + помощь ВирусИнфо - 2 года успешной работы


В таком случае логичнее приплюсовать помощь форум.аваст.ру. Разве нет?  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

> В таком случае логичнее приплюсовать помощь форум.аваст.ру. Разве нет?


Эмм.. Нет. Я к ним не захожу)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## barsukRed

> Эмм.. Нет. Я к ним не захожу)


 :Smiley:  Дело,конечно,Ваше. Но,может быть там пригодились бы Ваши наблюдения по пользованию этим антивирусом? *Вирусинфо*-широкополосный форум, а *форум.аваст.ру*-более узок...  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

Посмотрите на мою репутацию  :Cheesy:  Я им не нужен)

----------


## barsukRed

Репутация-это только циферки. К тому-же очень условные. А нам интересен человек. 
Форум для пользователей аваста на русском языке переезжает по адресу http://www.avsoft.ru/forum/
 Старый адрес avast.ru/forum/ пока еще работает. Приходите. Будем всем рады.  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Люди, а что Вы думаете об Аваст 4.8? Стал ли он лучше? Можно ли назвать его "нормальным" антивирусом? И вообще как Вы к нему относитесь?

----------


## solongoy

> Люди, а что Вы думаете об Аваст 4.8? Стал ли он лучше? Можно ли назвать его "нормальным" антивирусом? И вообще как Вы к нему относитесь?


Сижу на Avast Home 2 года, на мой взгляд вполне адекватный антивирус с которым можно спокойно жить если соблюдать правила безопасности. У меня он стоит с Comodo Firewall 2.4. Знакомым ставлю именно его т.к. на русском (не все могут выбрать правельный пункт в Avire classic :Smiley: ) ставлю пароль, даю почитать книгу этого портала. Жалоб пока небыло :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gliff

лично мне он не вызывает доверия.(ни 4.7 ни 4.8 )

----------


## solongoy

> лично мне он не вызывает доверия.(ни 4.7 ни 4.8 )


Каждому свое :Smiley: . По сути мне нужен только фаерволл, антивирь не нужен. Но жена пока только начинает осваивать просторы инета и отпускать её одну без антивиря боязно :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

> Люди, а что Вы думаете об Аваст 4.8? Можно ли назвать его "нормальным" антивирусом? И вообще как Вы к нему относитесь?


Каждый пользуется тем, что ему удобнее и приятнее. А так - нормальный антивирус. Мне нравится что у него есть *boot time scanner*. Как и со всеми другими антивирусами, правило такое: первым делом настроить систему как надо, иначе защиты никакой не будет...

Paul

----------


## senyak

У меня сложилось впечатление, что он слабовал когда комп уже заражен. Он находит позно вирусы, не может удалить. Так и это? В использовании этот антивирус приятный

----------


## XP user

> У меня сложилось впечатление, что он слабовал когда комп уже заражен. Он находит позно вирусы, не может удалить. Так и это? В использовании этот антивирус приятный


У меня одно золотое правило - Если когда-нибудь комп у меня заразился бы, я немедленно переустановил бы систему, так как:
* Системе больше доверять нельзя, даже если вы поверхностно 'лечили' комп (значит - убрали симптомы).
* Провал в политике безопасности был бы невыносимым для меня. Я немедленно переосмыслил бы как так могло получиться и что надо делать, чтобы больше такого не было...

Если под админ сидеть, то тогда ВСЕ бессильны когда комп серьёзно заражён. Смотрите в отделе 'Помогите', чтобы в этом убедиться. Разницы в этом почти нет между продуктами. Винда-дура так работает. Что тут делать?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## senyak

Да, в разделе "Помогите" все антивирусы видут себя по одинаковому - не могут удалять, не запускаются, не обновляются, пропали вообще и .т.д. Но как-то не хочится сидеть по пользователем, так как ставлю часто всякие программы, удаляю и т.д. Главное чтобы вирусы не попали на комп

----------


## XP user

> Но как-то не хочится сидеть по пользователем, так как ставлю часто всякие программы, удаляю и т.д. Главное чтобы вирусы не попали на комп


Нажмите в моей подписи на 'Всё о защите Windows'. Если делать что там написано, то тогда даже в учётке Админа будет удобно и безопасно - книга была именно написана для вас.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## senyak

Ок, но это позже. Вопрос: как защищает провайдер (модуль) проверки мгновенных сообщений в Авасте?

----------


## XP user

> Ок, но это позже. Вопрос: как защищает провайдер (модуль) проверки мгновенных сообщений в Авасте?


Не знаю. Из 7 модулей (если я правильно помню) я сразу же отключил 6. У меня работал только основной модуль. 
Проверка мгновенных сообщений, как мне кажется, относительная ерунда - если только обмен файлами проверять, но я считаю, что эту фичу в мессенджере всё равно лучше отключить. Опасно там только когда вы нажимаете на ссылки; если вы ничего специально не настроили, то тогда открывается браузер по умолчанию и антивирус всё равно не успеет реагировать (это задача программ HIPS). Если у вас браузер по умолчанию Firefox с хорошо настроенным NoScript'ом, то тогда есть большая вероятность, что ничего не будет.

Paul

----------


## [quote]

> тогда открывается браузер по умолчанию и антивирус всё равно не успеет реагировать


Почему не успевает? Вебмодуль или как тут провайдр же при установке перенаправляет браузр на себя-проксю 127.0.0.1 и другово пути у того нету если токо ето не отключено юзером? Может иногда просто не срабатыват если вирус незнакомый?

----------


## Толик

http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/ind...opic=5696&st=0

Gold Malware Treatment Award

Отличный результат  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Победу им принес Гмерек  :Smiley:

----------


## Lex_

http://www.avsoft.ru/manuals/avast/ - полная инструкция по продукту на русском языке. Может, кому полезно будет.

----------


## Quazar

Чего-то не  работает блокировка URL... Может я адрес не правильно вбиваю, вот пример : www.*sex*

----------

